# Lionel Coupler probs



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

Hello all, I am new to Lionel so please forgive me for a Newbie question.

I have one freight car that has a coupler that will not stay closed, I have done a temporary fix by putting a small rubber band around it which keeps it closed but also makes it difficult to open. Somewhere I read that there had been a service bulletin about how to adjust the coupler but I can not find it. One friend told me it had to do with the thumb tack ( I see what looks like one but isnt really a thumb tack )
I think it would be helpful not only for me but for many others if someone could explain in simple terms how to perform the adjustment,
Thanks in advance, so far I am really enjoying my Lionel trains, I formerly used HO and S scale Am Flyer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of coupler is it, plastic, diecast? If it's plastic, the piece that holds the thumbtack sometimes gets warped, I've been known to take them off and heat them and bend them back to shape.

Closeup pictures would help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The little "hand" that opens has a small protrusion (near its pivot) that locks it closed. Sometimes, this protrusion gets broken off. If so, you can pull the pivot pin, and replace the part.

Some couplers have a little "whisker" that acts like a spring to pop it open. That often breaks, too.

There are different types / vintages of Lionel couplers, so photos and a description of the car would help.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen the plastic ones just get worn a bit or even bent some and cause the couplers to release. I keep a bunch of these in my parts box to replace them.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

I assume it is plastic, Brand spanking new so not worn but just frustrating. 

So, just cheap and not out of adjustment? I guess I can either use the rubber band or replace it. Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jreid said:


> I assume it is plastic, Brand spanking new so not worn but just frustrating.
> 
> So, just cheap and not out of adjustment? I guess I can either use the rubber band or replace it. Thanks for the quick replies


Try a little WD40 and then work the coupler open and closed a few times. Sometimes that is all it needs.
If that works just put a few drops of light oil on the parts that move.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What car is it?

Can you take a closeup picture of the coupler?
With Macro on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For problem couplers, after a couple of tweaks, I just break out new parts and replace the knuckle and actuator.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

I have found a solution, a friend of mine gave me some Orthodonic elastic bands that are for braces ( really small rubber bands ) nearly invisible and keeps the coupler closed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a time-honored solution.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

WEll, I did say that I am a Newbie, the only O gauge trains I have been using to date Papre clips make great couplers, but they also would melt Fastrack as they require fire to generate the steam to move them, Bowman and Mamods.
I appreciate all of the tips etc that you all can give, I do believe that I am becoming addicted to Lionel type trains,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jreid said:


> I have found a solution, a friend of mine gave me some Orthodonic elastic bands that are for braces ( really small rubber bands ) nearly invisible and keeps the coupler closed.



But they still don't operate. 

Did you try a little wd40 and then work them with your hand a bunch of times?

open shut open shut open shut

Didn't you say that they were fairly new cars?

I will go back and read your original post.


Edit,

Yes Brand new you said.

Yes you said you did a temporary fix with a rubber band.

Now your saying you found a permanent fix.....with another rubber band.


Oh well. I am glad you fixed it.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

There is enough play now that I can uncouple it, dont have a uncoupler track so that might not work, but I can get it to uncouple and then when joined to another car ir couples and stays shut, the big rubber band just was too much. I suppose that I will eventually need to replace the offending parts. Lessons to be learned. I also notice that a few cars that I now have and my new Williams Locomotive will require a Magnetic uncoupler so in time I suppose that I will get the uncoupler and then at that time find it necessary to replace that pesky coupler.
Bear with me as I learn these things. I do hope to gain a lot of knowledge and have fun in the mean time.

Oh yes I did try the WD 40 to little success.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jreid said:


> There is enough play now that I can uncouple it, dont have a uncoupler track so that might not work, but I can get it to uncouple and then when joined to another car ir couples and stays shut, the big rubber band just was too much. I suppose that I will eventually need to replace the offending parts. Lessons to be learned. I also notice that a few cars that I now have and my new Williams Locomotive will require a Magnetic uncoupler so in time I suppose that I will get the uncoupler and then at that time find it necessary to replace that pesky coupler.
> Bear with me as I learn these things. I do hope to gain a lot of knowledge and have fun in the mean time.
> 
> Oh yes I did try the WD 40 to little success.



You bought it brand new?

Fee bay?

Or a dealer? 

If from a dealer I would make him fix it.

I did see an article somewhere on adjustments but can't find it...I looked.

I think it was in Classic toy trains magazine.
If I every come across it I will post it.

I probably have close to 400 trains magazines.

I wrote down on a paper all the Central Jersey RR articles I found in them, but lost the paper.:thumbsdown: 

I thought someone here for sure would know how, but I guess not.

I never had to adjust one.


----------

